# الصناعه بواسطه القوالب الرمليه ( Metal casting by the sand mold )



## محمد حسن نصر (15 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخواني الكرام دعما مني لهذا القسم ومحاولة لتوضيح الصناعه بواسطة القوالب قمت بعمل هذا الدرس اسأل الله ان يكون مفيدا وواضحا للجميع .

ان هذا الدرس هو اول درس في مادة me 206 ويدرس في اسبوعين من اللابات . يعود اهمية هذا الدرس الى انه الخطوه الاولى لبدايه الصناعه وهو حجر الاساس للصناعات الحديثه .

ماهي فكرة الصناعه بالقوالب؟
الصناعه بالقوالب هذه فكره قديمه جدا وممكن ان ابسط لك الفكره .
هل رأيت قوالب الثلج؟ تقوم اولا بتعبئتها بالماء ثم وضعها في الفريزر حتى تتجمد ثم تحصل على عدة اشكال متشابهه من قطع الثلج.
هذه صناعه القوالب بالضبط ان تحصل على اشكال متشابهه من خلال قوالب جاهزه .

علما بأن القوالب تعد اغلى جزء في الصناعه حتى الان 

ولقد قمت بزياره الى احد مصانع الالعاب في الرياض ورأيت القوالب وسألت عن سعرها وتبين ان سعرها في حدود الــ ( 300 الف ريال ) ومن ايطاليا يتم جلب القوالب .


القوالب الرمليه ( sand mold ) لماذا سمية بهذا الاسم؟

لأنها تعتمد على الرمل 

ولمذا الرمل بالتحديد ؟

لأنه اقل تكلفه وشبه مجاني كونه متوفر حتى عند ( اللاينات ) 
وايضا نسبة الرطوبه فيه منخفضه جدا وهذا يساعد صناعه الجسم المراد صنعه وعدم تلفه عند التبريد.
ايضا تعود اهمية الرمل كونه يمكن اعادة استخدامه مره مرتين ثلاث حتى يصير لون الرمل اسود . واذا صار اسود تخلط معاه شوية رمل جديد واستخدمه مره ثانيه ( يعني مافي حاجه ترمي ).


ماهي عيوب القوالب الرمليه ؟

تاخذ وقت , برضه القوالب الرمليه تقوم بصناعه جسم واحد في كل مره .
برضه لا تستطيع صناعة الاجسام الصغيره .

طيب يا اخوان الان عرفنا ايش القالب وليش الرمل بالتحديد وابرز عيوبه .

باقي نتكلم عن عن اهم الاجسام اللي راح يتكون منها ( القالب ) 


شوف يا عزيزي في اي قالب رملي في العالم لازم يحتوي على ...

1) cope و drag
وهذولي بارك الله فيك الجزء العلوي من القالب يسمى ( cope ) والسفلي ( drag ) 

للتوضيح اكثر خذ لك كوره وشقها بالنص حط داخلها رمل راح يكون نص الكوره العلوي cope والنص السفلي drag.

في حاجه صعبه الان؟ ما اضن.

2) mold cavity هذا المكان اللي راح نحط فيه الجسم المراد صنعه .
يعني انت بعد ما تحط الرمل لازم تحط فراغ عشان نصب داخله المادة المصهوره وبعد ما تبرد هذي الماده راح نحصل على الشكل اللي نريده .

هذا الفراغ يسمى mold cavity .

3) gate و runner و sprue و pouring cup 

اشبههم بالجهاز الهضمي 

pouring cup هو اللي راح تصب فيه المادة المصهوره ولازم يكون واسع شوي
عشان المادة تدخل بشكل انسيابي.

ثم تنتقل المادة المصهوره الى sprue وملاحظه هامه لابد ان يكون مائل عشان الاحتكاك واللزوجه واذا ما سويت كذا راح يخرب عليك الشكل لأن المادة المصهوره في المنتصف راح يكون فيه فجوه كبيره . ( سؤال اختبار خطير )

وبعد كذا تروح المادة المنصهره لـ الـ runner هذا هو المجرى وبعد كذا لل البوابه وهي gate 

ولما تمر المادة من البوابه راح تعبى الفراغ وهو mold cavity وياخذ الشكل اللي نبيه .

4) سوي فوق كذا تنسيم للهوى عشان درجة حرارة المادة المنصهره عاليه ,
وانت راح تقفل القالب اذا راح يكون الضغط مرتفع فلازم تسوي لك في اعلى القالب شوية فتحات صغيره جدا وتكون عاموديه في الاطراف ومائله في المنتصف حتى يخرج الهوى ويقل الضغط .

( اذا ما سويت كذا راح الجسم يخرب ويكون فيه حفر في الجسم )


5) Riser ويكون في الجهه المقابله للـ pouring cup فائده انه يمنع انكماش الماده المنصهره وعشان الماده تمر لأنكم عارفين ان الفراغ الموجود فيه هوا واذا صبيت الماده المنصهره ماراح تملأ الفراغ بشكل جيد لأنه فيه هوا فكيف نطرد الهوا ؟ بواسطه الـ Riser .


( سؤال اختبار ) ههههه 

وهذا الشكل العام للقالب .

http://www.lethbridgeironworks.com/lethiron/TipsPages/TipThree8.gif


( ملاحظه اللي باللون الرمادي هذا هو الرمل sand )

--------------------------------------------

طيب يا اخوان تكلمنا عن الاشياء اللي لازم تسويها في القالب 

طيب ماهي الادوات اللازم توفرها ؟

1) راح نستخدم القوالب وهي غالبا مصنوعه من الخشب ويكون شكلها اما دائري او مربع وتتكون من جزئين هما drag و cup 
2) رمل 
3) rammar وهذي شبيهه بالمطرقه وتستخدم في توزيع الرمل وضغطه بشكل منتضم . صوره توضيحيه
http://www3.telus.net/public/aschoepp/_graphics/shop/projects/rammer.jpg

4) riddle وهذا عشان تحط شوية رمل وشوية بورده على الجسم المراد صنعه

عشان ما يلتصق الجسم في الرمل بعد ضغطه 

هذا شكل الـ riddle 

http://www.rhs.org.uk/chelsea/2003/exhibitors/market_place/images/riddle.jpg

5) شوف لك جسم صغير مثل المسمار عشان تسوي فتحات تهويه vents

6) قليلا من البودره 

7) مسطره طويله لأزاله الرمل الزائد.


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (15 أغسطس 2007)

طيب الان نجي الى طريقة العمل

وكيف نقوم بصنع شكل من الاشكال 

لنفرض اننا نريد ان نصنع اداة رفع الاثقال مثلا وعندنا واحده فقط ونريد ان نصنع واحده اخرى 

قم بعمل الاتي .

1) احضر ال drag وهو الجزء السفلي من القالب واقلبه على وجهه ثم ضع داخله الجسم المراد صنعه 
( وهو اداة رفع الاثقال ) ورش عليه قليلا من البودره ثم قليلا من الرمل بواسطة 
(riddle )


2) قم بملأ الـ drag بالرمل وقم بظغطه وذلك بالضرب عليه بواسطه الـ (rammar)
الان اقلب ورجعه لوضعه الطبيعي .

3) ضع فوق الـdrag قليلا من البودره ومن ثم ضع فوقه ال cope ومن ثم املأه بالرمل واضغط الرمل بواسطه ال ( rammar )
http://inaba.nims.go.jp/movie/CAST/imono-1.gif
http://inaba.nims.go.jp/movie/CAST/imono-2.gif

4) قم بعمل حفر صغيره جدا في cope وتكون في المنتصف بشكل مائل والاطراف بشكل عامودي .

الان افصل ال cope عن drag وراح تجد ان الجسم موجود في ال drag قم بأزالة لجسم .

الان قم بعمل في ال cope فتحه وتكون بشكل مائل وهي الـ sprue 

http://inaba.nims.go.jp/movie/CAST/imono-4.gif

وفي ال drag يجب ان تقوم بحفر حفره صغيره وتكون مقابله لل sprue في ال cope حتى تمر المادة المنصهره من ال sproue الى هذه الحفره الصغيره وهذه الحفره الصغيره تسمى well

5) الان قم بعمل مجرى مناسب من الحفره وهي well الى الفراغ الموجود بعد ازالة الجسم وهي ( اداة رفع الاثقال ) وهذا المجرى هو runner

6) في مقابل runner قم بعمل مجرى اخر وهذا لـ Riser

7) في الـ cope قم بعمل حفره تصل بالمجرى الاخر وهو Riser في ال drag 

http://inaba.nims.go.jp/movie/CAST/imono-6.gif

8) الان قم بأغلاق القالب وذلك بوضع ال cope فوق ال drag

ولا تنسى ان تقوم بتوسيع فتحه الـ sproue من الاعلى فقط وذلك حتى تمر الماده المنصهره بشكل انسيابي وهذه التوسعه تسمى بـ pouring cup

http://inaba.nims.go.jp/movie/CAST/imono-5.gif

9) اجلب المادة المنصهره وقم بصبها داخل ال pouring cup وحتى ترى المادة خرجت من الـ Riser

http://inaba.nims.go.jp/movie/CAST/imono-9.gif
http://inaba.nims.go.jp/movie/CAST/imono-10.gif

10) اترك المادة قليلا حتى تتماسك وتبرد ومن ثم قم بأزالة القالب عن الماده وضع الماده في ماء معتدل حتى تبرد وتتأكد من برودتها تماما 

الان سوف ترى اجزاء زائده من المادة المنصهره قم بأزالتها وذلك عن طريق الصنفره وغيره من الطرق 

وبكذا نكون حصلنا على جزء مشابه للجزء السابق

وهذه هي الصناعه بواسطة القوالب الرمليه 

بأختصار.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (15 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ محمد حسن نصر .

تحية طيبة .

موضوعك هادف ومفيد وشرح وافي وبسيط يدخل العقل ويتمركز به ولا يفيق .

تذكرّني ايام الدراسة قبل اكثرمن 25 سنة كان يحاضرنا بهذه المادة استاذ مصري الجنسية (الله يذكره 

بالخير ) شبيه اسلوبك وطريقة القائك .

تحية لأستاذي القدير الذي تركة بصمة في عقولنا .

وشكرا لك لأنك ازحت الستار عن قلوبنا .


البغدادي .


----------



## كريم الهواري (16 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا 

اسلوبك جمييل فعلا


----------



## prof.shetos (17 أغسطس 2007)

thank u very much for these information and the excellent method of explaination.
this method (metal casting by the sand mold is very good but also there are some disadvantages of this technique

i think that the powder matallurgy is better nowadays as amethod of metal forming
what's your opinion???
thank you again for this great topic


----------



## غسان التكريتي (17 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخي الموضوع جميل وبارك الله فيك


----------



## medo66800 (27 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على الموضوع الجامد
هل يةجد طرق سباكة اخرى


----------



## محمد العايدى (13 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا ع الموضوع الجامد ده....
بس حضرتك ماتكلمتش عن حسابات السماحات اللى هنضيفها 
Machining,Shrinkage,draft allowances...
ياريت حضرتك تتكلم عنها عشان عندى مشاكل فى Draft....
Thanks alot....


----------



## كرم الدين (17 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م. أنـــــــــــس (17 أكتوبر 2007)

مـــشكـــور


----------



## عمار باقر سالم (1 أغسطس 2008)

thank you very much we are in Iraq produce and manufactur the casts from about sixteenth about 40 years ago and we have a loge and wide experiance in this feilde if you go to Baghdad in the BAB ALSHEAKEH and want to mold an think aluminum and cast iron or copper they will made it for you in few hours
its a very important in industry
the industrial countries are measured by there consumption of casting sand
very very thank you


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (2 فبراير 2010)

مشكور الأخ المهندس محمد 
ولكن روابط المواقع في المشاركة الأولى لاتعمل .

موضوع جميل .. بارك الله فيك.​


----------



## على هارون (3 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع القيم


----------



## ola bassam (6 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم..انا طالبة في الهندسة الصناعية قي فلسطين في السنة الثالثة..اخذنا هاد الموضوع المطروح هنا من يومين وطلب منا الدكتور نجيب برنامج software اسمه(sand casting simulation demo software) وهذا البرناج يوفر عملية عمل القوالب ويعملها هذا البرنامج وان مش قادرة الاقيه ساعدوني لو سمحتم وشكرا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 فبراير 2010)

عذرا ولكن الموضوع مكرر




الصناعه بواسطه القوالب الرملية:casting by the sand mold ) ‏(



1 2) 
----------------------------------


----------

